# radon stage schwingenlager ausbauen



## blankwalker (26. Mai 2009)

hy jungs,

habe an meinem stage 007 kaputte hauptschwingenlager -laufen eindeutig rauh gehören auch schlicht nur gewechselt..
aber selbst mein händler weiss mir keinen trick wie ich die aus den lagerschalen kriegen soll.:  zwischen den beiden lager liegt eine alu huelse die locker mitdreht.
die lager selber liegen fest im rahmen - warscheinlich auf anschlag.
der innendurchmesser der lager ist minimal kleiner als der des distanz-alu-huelse ca .5mm  also so gut wie kein angriffspunkt. in der huelse sind keine aussparungen oder ähnliches die helfen wuerden das lager von hinten zu packen"...

gibt s da ein spezielles werkzeug?

da das ganze ein bewegtes rahmenteil ist ist keine garantie drauf .
da man bei h&s sowiso nie ne vernuenftige antwort am telfon bekommt ..
und emails von denen nicht beantwortet werden musste ich das  jetzt leider selbst in die hand nehmen..
 wäre um hilfe dankbar..


gruss an die heizer,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 00matti (4. Juni 2009)

hey,

ich hab das gleich problem!
mein "stage midseason" ist jetzt ein halbes jahr alt. ich bin jetzt 1400km gefahren und hab jetzt ein leicht vertikales spiel am hinterbau. 
nach der dritten unbeantworteten mail an h&S bikediscount hab ich es aufgegeben und auch wenig lust das rad in der schönsten jahreszeit in deren werkstatt verstauben zu lassen. vier fahrradläden in hamburg haben mich schon abblitzen lassen. 
lange rede kurzer sinn: ich wäre schon dankbar wenn jemand weiß wo man diese "schwingenlager" bekommt, ob und wie man diese wechselt und wie groß mein problem ist bzw werden kann. 

ich dank euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Juni 2009)

Das mit den Blitzen verstehe ich. Bau die Lager aus und geh zum Lagerfachgeschäft.
Neue Kaufen und Einbauen. 
Finde ich zwar nach der Leistung sehr früh, aber so sind die günstigen Rahmen leider.


----------



## fissenid (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

ich hatte das selbe Problem bei meinem Radon QLT Team only. Ich habe letzte Woche die Lager gewechselt (siehe Fotos) . Eine gute Beschreibung gibt es hier im Forum bei CUBE

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267082

Die Horst-Link Lager sowie die Lager am Dämfper waren einfach zu wechseln. Das Hauptschwingenlager war vom Aufbau her identisch wie eure. Die Lager scheinen auch die selben zu sein. Also braucht ihr 2 x 61803 und 6 x 698. Dann sind alle Lager am Hinterbau neu. Und bestellen bei DS Wälzlager 

Die Lager habe ich mit einem Werkzeug aus dem KFZ Bereich ausgebaut. Das Werkzeug spreizt sich auf und krallt sich hinter das Lager und wird dann über ein Schlagwerzeug gezogen! Ich glaube Innenabzieher oder sowas!!!
Hier: http://www.werkzeughandel-roeder.de/kfz-werkzeuge/pkw-lkw-abzieher/innenauszieher/index.html

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Schlammcatcher (5. Juni 2009)

Ich bin zwar was spät, aber trotzdem mein Senf dazu:

Das Problem wird wahrscheinlich immer wieder mal auftauchen.
Ich hatte bis vor kurzem einen Carver-Rahmen, der vom Aufbau der Schwingenlager u.a identisch mit Ghost und Radon ist.

Da lief mir die Schmutzbrühe (bin Ganzjahres- und Allwetterfahrer) durch das Sattelrohr in die Schwingenlageraufnahme und hat mir da alles versaut. ich konnte fast jedes halbe Jahr (oder alle 2000-3000 km) die Lager rauskloppen.

Falls bei dir auch alles versifft ist (war) in den Lagern, empfehle ich, irgendwie die Sattelstütze abzudichten. Zudem könnte es hilfreich sein, die (Rillen)Lager vor dem Einbau mit Lagerfett voll zu machen, damit der Schmutz es wenigstens etwas schwerer hat.


----------



## blankwalker (6. Juni 2009)

yo
ich hab s mittlerweile auch geschaft.
die lager habe ich bei ebay bestellt fuer 5stk. nen 10ner inkl. porto. man kanns auch übertreiben und keramiklager aus amiland anfordern aber dann kostet eines schon 10euro.

ausbauen ist eigentlich einfach wenn man besagten innenlagerabzieher hat und sich relaxt drannmacht.

die neuen lager habe ich vor dem einbau komplett innen abgeschmiert.
die aluhuelse zwischen den lagern liegt tatsächlich nur locker drinn.. man könnte also zur not auch von einer seite ein lager schlagen bis das gegenüberliegende rausfällt, dann die huelse raus und von der anderen seite schlagen.
meine meinung dazu: zu gefährlich!!!!
selbst mit dem innenlagerauszieher kam bei mir eines leicht schräg verkanntet-- man kann also getrost sagen es braucht gefühl.
zum einpressen:::
alles sauber gemacht und mit schleifpapier grate weggenommen.
lager ins gefrierfach..
alles abschmieren..
gewindestange m8 mit stabielen beilagscheiben als einpresshilfe hat gut funktioniert.
ich habe eines der alten lager geknackt und dessen aussenschale leicht am bandschleifer duenner gemacht, muss nicht sein geht aber später dann besser.
diese schale hilft mir nun das letzte stueckchen der neuen lager da hin zu pressen wo sie sollen.
die seite der einpresshilfe die unmittelbaren kontakt mit dem einzupressenden lager hat darf um nicht zu verkannten kein spiel haben.. das heisst: hier habe ich die beilagscheibe (5mm stark, durchmesser etwas grösser als lager mit bohrung 8mm) -welche das neue lager beim einpressen schiebt, von beiden seiten mit gekonterten muttern festgehalten, bitte nicht vergessen auch die gewindestange gut schmieren.die beilagscheiben sollten vorsichtshalber etwas dicker sein als die standardgrössen, man kann also auch zwei oder drei hintereinander nehmen.

servus an alle heizer;;;


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (14. August 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ich hatte das selbe Problem bei meinem Radon QLT Team only. Ich habe letzte Woche die Lager gewechselt (siehe Fotos) . Eine gute Beschreibung gibt es hier im Forum bei CUBE
> 
> ...




Hallo,

ich müsste an meinem Radon QLT auch die Hauptlager wechsel und wollte dich fragen, welchen Abzieher man genau braucht?
Innenauszieher:


- 1.30/0
- 1.30/1

Das Hauptlager ist doch das, wo hinter den Tretlager sitzt?

Wie hast du die anderen kleinen an dem Hinterbau heraus gezogen?
Die Achse hinter dem Tretlager, ist die nur gesteckt?

Danke für deine Infos


----------



## othom (23. Dezember 2009)

> ich müsste an meinem Radon QLT auch die Hauptlager wechsel und wollte dich fragen, welchen Abzieher man genau braucht?
> Innenauszieher:
> 
> 
> ...





irgendwie fehlt die Antwort dazu, wüsste nämlich auch sehr gerne welcher das ist


----------



## einhoden (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

man braucht dafür nicht zwingent einen Abzieher, es geht auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug.
Das Hauptlager besteht aus einer inneren und einer äusseren Lagerschale. Zwischen diesen Lagerschalen laufen die Lagerkugeln. Dieses Kugeln müssen alle den selben Abstand voneinander haben, wofür ein gewellter Metallstreifen seitlich auf den Kugeln liegt. Das Lager ist dann zusätzlich durch eine Plastikdichtung seitlich abgedichtet. 
Zunächst sticht man mit einem spitzen gegenstand sitlich ins Lager und holt die Dichtung raus, und danch den gewellten Metallstreifen. Nun da dieser Distanzstreifen fehlt kann man, mit etwa einem kleinen Schraubenzieher, die Kuglen zwischen den Lagerschalen bewegen. Schiebt man alle Kuglen auf eine Seite, kann man die innere Lagerschale ohne viel Kraftaufwand heraushebeln. Nun kann man eine Nuss von geeignetem Durchmesser auf die Lose Alubuchse (von der oben mehrmals die Rede war) legen und das gegenüberliegende Hauptlager herausklopfen. Die Alubuchse kann entfernt werden. Von der Seite, von der man gerade die Alubuchse entfernt hat, kann man jetzt eine etwas grössere Nuss nehmen, die gerade den Durchmesser der äusseren verbleibenden Lagerschale hat und sie damit rausklopfen. 

Frohe Ostern

Haudi

Simon


----------



## othom (24. Dezember 2009)

@ einhoden 

Danke dir für die Erklärung 
So ähnlich dachte ich mir das schon. 
Wenn es aber ein schönes Werkzeug dafür gibt, wäre das natürlich professioneller


----------



## einhoden (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

das ging aber schnell. 
Wie gesagt, das geht ohne viel Kraftaufwand. Der Innendurchmesser von deinem Abzieher muss den Innendurchmesser von deinem Hauptlager haben. Bei mir waren das (61803 bzw 6803 (China)) 17mm.
Dieser Abzieher hier müsste also passen. Viele der günstigeren werden nicht funktionieren weil sie von innen hinter das Lager greifen und dort bei uns wegen der eng anliegenden Alubuchse kein Platz ist.
Am professionellsten wäre es eine voll automatisierte Anlage entwickeln zu lassen, bei der man auf einen grossen Roten Knopf drücken muss. Die Maschine befördert das alte Lager in die nächst gelegene Mülltonne, und baut das neue direkt ein. Das fertige Produkt sollte dann nach Rose duften.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (24. Dezember 2009)

Was wäre mit dem hier http://www.werkzeughandel-roeder.de...ieher/innenauszieher/innenauszieher-1301.html


----------



## einhoden (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

der lässt sich nicht weit genug spreizen (für 17mm). Du müsstest den hier nehmen: Link
Dazu brauchst du dann noch einen der Gleithammer. Zum Beispiel der HIER.

Hossa

Simon


----------



## othom (24. Dezember 2009)

einhoden schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der lässt sich nicht weit genug spreizen (für 17mm). Du müsstest den hier nehmen: Link
> Dazu brauchst du dann noch einen der Gleithammer. Zum Beispiel der HIER.
> ...



ja das ist doch mal ne Auskunft danke dir 
werde ich mir dann mal besorgen 

Hatte gestern mein Rahmen zu H&S gebracht weil ich nicht weiter kam 
Super Service und das kurz vor Weihnachten 
Die Jungs dort sind alle super drauf und helfen einem immer


----------



## >ghostrider< (8. Februar 2010)

hallo zusammen, 
da klink ich mich auch mal ein.
bei meinem ghost rt aus dem jahr 2006 hab ich spiel im hinterbau (merkt man deutlich wenn man den sattel auf und ab bewegt) - ich vermute im hauptlager (das beim tretlager). 
jetzt meine frage:
hab mich schon etwas umgeschaut und bin auf diesen lagersatz gestoßen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a12268/lagersatz-fuer-qlt-race-stage.html
ist es ratsam auch die schrauben/bolzen zu tauschen, wären dann wohl die da:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a12269/schraubensatz-fuer-stage-qlt-race-ab-2008.html
hat jemand erfahrung ob die teile auch wirklich für das ghost rt passen - sieht eigentlich nicht schlecht aus?!


----------



## othom (8. Februar 2010)

ich tippe bei dir mal auf die Dämpferbuchsen 

und die Links von dir beziehen sich auf Radonbikes, ob die da bei dir passen weiß ich nicht


----------



## einhoden (8. Februar 2010)

Hallöleee,

die Lager würde ich mir entweder direkt bei Ghost kaufen oder du rufst bei denen mal an und lässt dir die Lagernummern geben. Wenn du die Nummern hast kannst du die Lager günstig im Internet bestellen. Die meisten Bikehersteller haben Chinalager verbaut (z.B.: Radon). Diese Lager kosten oft weniger als ein Euro das Stück. Namhafte Hersteller mit deutlich besserer Qualität wie SKF oder FAG verlangen für das selbe Lager schnell mal 5-7 Euro. Dementsprechent lang werden die auch halten. Wenn du vor hast dein Bike noch lange zu Fahren kann ich dir die teureren Lager empfehlen. Wenn du einen Kompromiss suchst, würde ich sagen du holst dir Hauptlager von SKF und die restlichen Lager in der günstigen (sehr wahrscheinlich originalen) Chinavariante. 
Ich rate dir alle Lager gleichzeitig zu wechseln.
Bei den Schraubensets sind auch diese Plastik-Distanzscheiben dabei. Diese leiden auch unter Verschleiss und es ist sinnvoll diese zu wechseln wenn Sie entsprechende Spuren aufweisen. Ob man die Schrauben  tauschen muss, wag ich zu bezweifeln. Ich würde Sie mal ausbauen und inspizieren. Schau auch mal ob die Schrauben noch alle gerade sind, und nicht eventuell verbogen ???
Und wenn du rausfinden willst welches Lager Spiel hat musst du deinen Finger dort auf das Lager legen wo sich die beiden Rahmenstücke zueinander bewegen. Wenn du nun am Sattel wie du beschrieben hast dein Fahrrad hochhebst wirst du mit dem Finger auf dem Lager das Spiel spühren. Du meintest ja das du so ein Spiel spürst wenn du es hochhebst. Du musst dein Bike mit der einen Hand ständig in diesem Spielbereich bewegen und mit und mit der anderen die Lager abtasten, dadurch kann man schnell herausfinden wo das Spiel herkommt. 

bla bla

Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (9. Februar 2010)

>ghostrider< schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> da klink ich mich auch mal ein.
> bei meinem ghost rt aus dem jahr 2006 hab ich spiel im hinterbau (merkt man deutlich wenn man den sattel auf und ab bewegt) - ich vermute im hauptlager (das beim tretlager).
> jetzt meine frage:
> ...




Halllo!

schau mal weiter oben den Post #4, da habe ich Links angegeben. 
Ich habe bei mir nur die Lage getauscht, aber restspiel war immer noch da, das waren die Dämpferbuchsen!
Ich habe damals das Hauptlager gelöst, mir die Lagerbezeichnung notiert, und dann bei DS Wälzlager bestellt. Achte aber auch die Qualität.... ich habe SKF bestellt, das Stück um 6 Euro! Aller Lager am Bike waren dann 36 Euro anstelle der 60 von H&S!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## >ghostrider< (9. Februar 2010)

vielen dank für eure antworten!
ich denke so mach ich´s:
hol mir die skf lager und kauf mir bei bike-discount den schraubensatz von dem gesparten geld.
dann bin ich auf der sicheren seite!

p.s. wenn noch jemand paar tipps hat zum aus- und einbau der lager - man lernt nie aus!


----------



## Betonly (23. April 2010)

Hi,
da auch mein Stage  8.0 nach 2.000 Km die Lager der Hauptschwinge kaputt hatte musste ich mich mit diesen Lager beschäftigen.
Als Maschinenbauer war ich von der Konstruktion nicht sehr angetan, habe aber erst einmal neu 61803 Lager von SKF (16 por Stück) eingebaut. (Abwarten wie lange diese nun halten)

Ich habe mir die Lagerung nun im CAD gezeichnet und werde sie versuchen mit Gleitlagern neu zu bauen. 
Wälzlager haben hier nichts verloren. da nicht nichts dreht - es schwingt nur ein wenig.
Sollte jemand interesse an dieser Lösung haben, so kann er mich ja benachrichtigen.

Gruß
Betonly


----------



## dib (7. Juni 2010)

Betonly schrieb:


> Hi,
> da auch mein Stage  8.0 nach 2.000 Km die Lager der Hauptschwinge kaputt hatte musste ich mich mit diesen Lager beschäftigen.
> Als Maschinenbauer war ich von der Konstruktion nicht sehr angetan, habe aber erst einmal neu 61803 Lager von SKF (16 por Stück) eingebaut. (Abwarten wie lange diese nun halten)
> 
> ...



          Ich hab zwar nur ein QLT Team aber vom Hauptlageraufbau sind die ja meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach identisch.
Gleitlager wären keine schlechte Idee, wenn Du da was funktionierendes leichtes hinbekommst melde Ich mal starkes Interesse an!


----------



## Betonly (7. Juni 2010)

Leider konnte ich mich in den letzten vier Wochen um dieses Thema nicht mehr kümmern, aber meine Konstruktion war schon ziemlich weit.
Es werden zwei Hülsen von links wie rechts in die Lagersitze eingeschoben.
Die Hülsen schieben sich im Rahmen in einander um die Flucht der Achse zu gewährleisten. Die Hülsen würde ich aus V2A (1.4301) machen.
Vor der Montage der Hülsen im Rahmen wird in die Hülse das Gleitlager eingepresst. Das war es.
Ich denke in der nächsten Woche kann mal eine Zeichnung fertig machen.
Ich schicke Sie dann im PDF und dann kannst Du dazu Stellung nehmen.


----------



## Frodo07 (28. März 2011)

mein Hauptlager is auch kaputt..

Nur ich bekomme den Bolzen erst gar nicht raus!?

Kann man eigentlich diese Aluhülse dann auch weglassen innendrinn? wenn die einen ja scheinz eh nur beim rausziehen stört? Oder hat die n Sinn?


----------



## Betonly (28. März 2011)

Hi Frodo07,
schau Dir die PDF im Anhang an. Ich habe mir damals die Mühe gemacht die Teile zu Zechnen.
Wenn Du den Alu-Blo0zen in der Mitte weg lässt werden die Axial-Kräfte deine neuen Lager sehr schnell zerstören. Die hier eingesetzten Rillen-Kugellager sind Radiale Kräft ausgeleget.
Ich hoffe Du kannst mir da folgen.
Ich denke mit einem Blick auf die Zeichnung und einem anderen auf Dein Rad solltest Du es verstehn. Wenn Du noch Hilfe brauchst, dann melde Dich doch einfach noch einmal.

Toi Toi Toi 

Gruß Betonly


----------



## Frodo07 (29. März 2011)

hm.. aber so wie ich das doch gelesen habe, liegt doch diese alu-hülse nur loose da drinn?
Oder stützt die irgendwas? 
Ich bin wie gesagt, leider noch nicht bis zu der Hülse vorgedrungen... Ist die dann praktisch zwischen den lagern "eingespannt"? oder wie muss ich mir des vorstellen? D.h. ich müsste nacher die Lager auch wieder soweit einpressen, dass sie an der Hülse anliegen?
Ich kämpfe noch mit dem BOlzen.


----------



## Betonly (29. März 2011)

Die Lager sind Aussen im Rahmen.
Um den Bolzen auszutreiben schraube eine Schraube (M8) in das Gewinde des Bolzen ein (fest) evt. diese Kontern. Nun den Rahmen auf der Gegenseite abstützen und mit beherzten Hammerschlägen den Bolzen austreiben. Die Hülse wird dann ohne grossen Aufwand zu entnehmen sein. Wahrscheinlich kommt dir das Lager in Einzelteilen entgegen, aber das muss eh neu rein. (61803 Lager von SKF 2 Stück).
Durch den Verschleiss könnte sich ein Grad gebildet haben, der kann bei der Demontage stören. Nur Mut, hier und braucht es dosierte Gewalt.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Frodo07 (29. März 2011)

hm... also die schraube reinschrauben kann ich, aber ne mutter auf die schraube noch, das wäre absolut schlecht, weil der Rahmen hier konisch geschliffen ist, und die Schraube auch n Konischen Kopf hat. Ich sehe praktisch nur in den bolzen hinein, aber nicht auf den Bolzen drauf, weil davor noch "Rahmen" ist. Aber bisher hab ichs auch mit ner lockeren Schraube gemacht, und diese als auch das Gewinde hat bisher keinen Schaden genommen. Was ich aber nicht gemacht hatte, war den Rahmen zu stützen. Ich hoffe mal dass das, in Verbindung mit mehr Gewalt die Lösung ist^^
habe mal folgendes bestellt:
6	x	Rillenkugellager 698-2RS
2	x	Rillenkugellager 61803-2RS1 - SKF
Weil eins der hinteren lager ging schon vor nem Jahr bisschen rau, zwar nicht ausgeschlagen, aber halt so ruckelig. Das wird mittlerweile auch zerbröselt sein^^
Erst wenn dass da ist (morgen ;-) ) dann wird richtig gehämmert^^ bei dem schönen wetter will ich mein Bike nicht "tot" dastehen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Betonly (30. März 2011)

Ok - das mit dem Kontern ging nicht - Sorry - Richtig  ist auf der Gewindeseite eine Senkung in der Schwinge - das Gewinde ist im Bolzen.
Was Du mit konisch geschliffenem Rahmen meinst ist (so glaube ich) die Senkung in der Schwinge.

Also eine lange Schraube eindrehen und dann gezielt und mit Mut zwei drei Schläge auf diese Schraube anbringen. (axial)
Die Schraube darf natürlich *nicht in der Senkung anliegen*.

Aber wie gesagt  nimm Dir eine Zweite Person die den Rahmen mit Schwinge gegen die Schlagrichtung hält/bremst. Diese Person kann auch ein Gewicht (z.B. Hammer) mit vor den Rahmen drücken (evt die Masse leicht polstern wegen Macken). Durch diese träge Masse kann der Schlag zum Austreiben des Bolzens besser wirken. 

Wenn Du mir ein Photo schickst kann ich evt. mehr sagen. Aber müsste so klappen.

Die anderen Lager habe ich alle gegen Messing-Buchsen ausgetauscht. Diese habe ich mir in der gleichen größe wie die Lager sind drehen lassen (hat ein Freund gemacht - wär sonst wahrscheinlich recht teuer geworden).
Das waren aber nicht alles die gleiche Größe an Lager soweit ich mich erinnere. - Ist schon wieder 3/4 Jahr her.


----------



## Frodo07 (30. März 2011)

naja des mit den buchsen finde ich nich so toll, weil ja dann irgendwann der rahmen ausschlägt, aber ich muss es ja nicht machen ;-)

aber ich muss mal schaun wie s geht, vll kann i den rahmen au irgendwo aufn stück holz oder so legen.
und ja ich meine diese senkung in der schwinge^^


----------



## Frodo07 (7. April 2011)

... aber du hattest recht^^
die lager die IN der schwinge drinn sind (2x) sind nicht die 698, sondern 61800 :/
naja die sind aber noch halbwegs in ordnung...
musste ich nur leider heute feststellen, als ich schon eine neues drinn hatte^^


----------



## Betonly (7. April 2011)

Recht hin oder her - Hauptsache Du bekommst Dein Rad wieder in Schwung.
Ich habe mich am Samstag derbe hingelegt, aber morgen geht es weiter.
Viel Erfolg noch beim Schrauben.


----------



## mocka (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo lieber Bikerfreunde, 
ich bin ebenfalls stolzer Besitzer eines Stages 7 und verspürte in letzter Zeit das bekannte Höhenspiel, wenn ich probierte, an dem Sattel das Rad leicht anzuheben. 
Gestern habe ich mal alle Gelenkpunkte der "Heckkinematik" auseinandergenommen. 
Interessanterweise sind die meisten Kugellager noch gut in Schuss (bis auf das antriebsseitige Horstlinklager und das rechte, obere Lager an der Schwinge/Wippe welches mit dem Hinterbau verbunden ist / Das Hauptlager (hinter dem Tretlager) läuft nur ganz leicht rau) 
Die besagten Lager werde ich mir jetzt neu bestellen, sollten aber nicht Schuld an dem Spiel sein. 

Der Grund meines Posts sind die Bilder der Dämpferbuchsen im Anhang. Das eine Gleitlager (ich nehme an, das ist die besagte DU-Bush(s)) sowie die 2 zugehörigen Alubuchsen scheinen verschlissen zu sein. Wie kann ich das Gleitlager am besten ersetzen ? Brauche ich dafür unbedingt http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20328_Auspresswerkzeug-fuer-Du-Bushs-.html oder bekomme ich das auch einfacher hin ? habt ihr Erfahrungen bzgl. des Einbaus ? 

Letzte Frage: Der Bolzen sollte doch noch bis auf die kleinen Rillen in Ordnung sein oder ? 

Wäre schön, wenn jemand, der damit schon Erfahrung gesammelt hat, mir ein wenig Auskunft geben könnte.

Ein schönes Wochenende und liebe Grüße aus Nordhessen 

der 2Rad-Kollege Christopher


----------



## Betonly (15. Mai 2011)

HI Christopher,
wenn der Verschleiß in den Buchsen ist, solltes Du diese Austauschen. Buchsen dazu stellen  IGUS (Kunststoff) oder Glacier (http://glacier.de/) her.
Da die alten verschrottet werden, kann mann diese auch ohne Sonderwerkzeug demontieren (auch wenn sie dabei macken bekommen)
Der Bolzen sollte keine messbaren Einlaufspuren haben (max 0,05mm Untermass zum Rest des Bolzen sagt mein Bauchgefühl).
Diese Bolzen kann mann aber auch bei Blohm-Normteilwerk (http://www.blohm-gmbh.de/) neu kaufen. Evt muss man da etwas ändern/kürzen, was aber mit einer Drehbank kein Problem ist.

Viel Erfolg
Gruß Gernot (Betonly)


----------



## MechTronik (26. Mai 2011)

Hey Christopher,

der Vollständigkeit halber hier der link zur  Fahrradseite von igus. 
Deren Kunststofflager werden mittlerweile von einigen Herstellern an einzelnen Gelenkpunkten eingesetzt. Meist wird die Alubuchse mit Übergangspassung recht fest eingedrückt, damit kein Spiel vorhanden ist. Dann läuft das ganze wunderbar. Und ein bisschen Gewicht spart man mit den Kunststofflagern auch 

Viel Erfolg bei der Reparatur!


----------



## Betonly (26. Mai 2011)

Hi Christopher und Mech Tronik,

das IGUS eine Fahrrad-Seite hatte war mir neu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bestätigt aber meine Überlegung die Igus-Lager im MTB einzubauen.

Gruß Gernot


----------



## Frodo07 (26. Mai 2011)

bloß welche von den lagern von denen kann man denn schon als ersatz für ein normales rillenkugellager einbauen!?

ich bräuchte neue Buchsen und ne Achse für meinen Dämpfer^^ ich glaub da haben die nix zu bieten^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mocka (26. Mai 2011)

Servus liebe Hobbysharer,
ich habe jetzt komplett von unserem Bikerkollegen und Forumsmember "wingover" das Gleitlager+Buchsen+Werkzeug bezogen. 

Läuft wunderbar und ist günstiger als die Originalen. 
Seine Argumentation scheint mir auch recht schlüssig und spiegelt die praktischen Erfahrungen wider. Die Lösung mit Kunstoffgleitlager ist echt top ! 

Wenn ihr auch welche braucht, meldet euch bei ihm. Jetzt ist mein Spiel weg und ich meine auch ein feineres Ansprechverhalten zu registrieren. 

Die Lager habe ich bei dswaelzlager bestellt, allerdings noch nicht eingebaut, weil ich diese für weniger "akut gefährdet" eingestuft habe. Jetzt habe ich eigenltich von allen Lagertypen mindestens einen Ersatzsatz  ... bin also für die nächsten Kilometer gut gewappnet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen - euer mocka


----------



## MechTronik (26. Mai 2011)

Frodo07 schrieb:


> bloß welche von den lagern von denen kann man denn schon als ersatz für ein normales rillenkugellager einbauen!?
> 
> ich bräuchte neue Buchsen und ne Achse für meinen Dämpfer^^ ich glaub da haben die nix zu bieten^^


 
Suche...

Suche...

Xiros Rillenkugellager

Vielleicht hilft dir der link bei deiner Suche weiter 
Bei genaueren Fragen würde ich einen der Produktmanager kontaktieren, der sich mit dem Bereich auskennt. 

Mit den Achsen hast du recht, aber igus ist ja auch ein Lagerspezialist


----------



## Frodo07 (26. Mai 2011)

... naja die sind nicht für "hohe Lasten" geeignet... fällt da ein mtb nicht drunter^^? weil sie schläge können ja durchaus mal mehrere 100kg druck da drauf bringen...
aber theoretisch müsste sich doch mit dem zeugs von denen dann irgendwie auch ne dämpferbuchse ersetzen lassen oder?

@ alle die ein Stage haben: Sagtmal geht bei euch das Hauptschwinglager alleine auch relativ schwer? Also wenn man den ganzen Hinterbau zerlegt hat und nur das Ding von Hand bewegt? Also "von selbst" bewegt sich da bei mir nix, da muss ich schon bisschen am Ende drücken... - hab da erst vor kurzem die Lager getauscht, und da wird ja doch eine gewisse Spannung von der Seite auf die Lager aufgebaut, was vermutlich diese "leichte" schwergängigkeit verursacht.


----------



## Loxi (24. Juli 2011)

Ist hier zwar schon alles gut beschrieben, aber vielleicht nutzen mal jemandem meine Bilder vom gestrigen Tag 

Mein liebes Stage zeigte plötzlich ein übles Fahrgefühl: das Hauptlager der Schwinge hatte richtig Spiel!

Vom H&S dieses Set für 20 Euro erstanden. Im Nachhinein betrachtet hätte es auch gereicht, nur die Lager billig woanders zu bestellen; der restliche Kram ist wiederverwendbar.





Das Schwierigste war, die lange Hülse herauszuschlagen! Die sitzt brutal fest ! Habe es alleine nicht geschafft. Gute Unterlage finden, z.B. gepolsterten Bordstein (Holz im Bild ging nicht!), auf Rahmen stützen und starken Mann mit dickem Hammer auf die Gewindeschraube schlagen lassen 





Danach zeigt sich so ne Plastikabdeckung mit eingelegtem Abstandsring, plumpst einfach raus:





Und darunter das Lager. Die Hülse wackelt dazwischen, kann aber nicht raus wegen der Ringe (siehe erstes Bild).





Das Lager der anderen Seite hab ich nicht gefunden. Ist entweder beim Rausschlagen zerbröselt oder war die Ursache der "Beschwerden". Der Aussenring steckte aber noch drin und blockierte die Hülse:





Das war aber ganz praktisch! Habe eine Unterlegscheibe gefunden, die kleiner als der Lagerring war aber auf die Hülse passte! Dann muss man noch eine Art Rohr für die Gegenseite finden, das größer als das Loch ist und sich auf dem Rahmen abstützen kann. Da hinein kann man dann mit einer langen Gewindeschraube und noch einigen Unterlegscheiben verschraubt das Lager hineinziehen!





Die neuen Lager konnte ich mit dem gleichen Geraffel dann auch einpressen! Den silbernen Ring untergelegt passt dann alles fest um die Innenhülse, kann man mit dem Finger schön drehen.

Erstaunlich gut ging dann das Einschlagen der Schraubenhülse durch alle Bauteile mit einem normalen Hammer! Hatte sie aber auch frisch aus dem Eisfach geholt. 

Kleine Schraube eingesetzt - fertig


----------



## Frodo07 (24. Juli 2011)

tolle Anleitung. Kann ich nur bestätigen. 
Bei mir war das rausschlagen des Bolzens genauso ein Problem.
Und ein anderes Problem was ich noch hatte, war, dass ich die Lager nacher wieder zentriert in der Mitte hatte, weil wenn auf einer Seite der Abstand kleiner war zum Rand des Rahmens, dann passte nacher der Hinterbau nicht richtig drauf!
Da musste ich die Lager noch paar mal wieder hin und her schlagen :/  - zwischenzeitlich ham die dann auchmal die mittlere Hülse eingeklemmt, was dazu geführt hat, dass die Lager sich fast nich mehr bewegt ham, wegen dem Axialen druck. Dann konnte ich den ganzen kack nochmal raushauen!

Hey aber was mich von dir (@Loxi) noch interessieren würde, konntest du jetzt danach deine Hauptschwinge (wenn sie wieder angebaut war) einfach bewegen, also so richtig Kugel-Lager-Einfach  weil bei mir ging des doch nur mit bissl drücken, es war nich so dass sie von selber "runtergefallen" wäre.


----------



## Loxi (24. Juli 2011)

@Frodo07,
ich geb zu, dass die neuen Lager nicht gleich beim ersten Mal gerade drin waren . Musste das wackelige "Einpresswerkzeug" mehrmals in verschiedenen Positionen ansetzen. Die rechte Seite sitzt auch tiefer drin als die linke, hatte aber keinen Bock alles wieder rauszupressen. Scheint trotzdem zu funktionieren, bin aber noch keine Tour gefahren.

Hatte die Hauptschwinge nie vom Dämpfer entkoppelt abgeschraubt; weiß also nicht, wie leicht das Lager läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eldinosaurier (7. August 2011)

die anleitung ist der hammer!! vielen dank dafÃ¼r.. 

wo hast du denn bei h&s dieses set bekommen? ich sehe nur ein schraubenersatz set fÃ¼r 29,90â¬ .. da sind aber keine lager dabei.. die lager kosten bei h&s 37,90â¬! kannste mir mal den link schicken?


----------



## Loxi (7. August 2011)

eldinosaurier schrieb:


> die anleitung ist der hammer!! vielen dank dafür..
> 
> wo hast du denn bei h&s dieses set bekommen? ich sehe nur ein schraubenersatz set für 29,90 .. da sind aber keine lager dabei.. die lager kosten bei h&s 37,90! kannste mir mal den link schicken?



Nunja, der Lagersatz war bei H&S grad ausverkauft, als ich ihn brauchte. Hab in Bonn deren Werkstatt besucht und von einem netten Menschen für 20 Euro das Set bekommen 

Man kann die Lager aber bestimmt auch woanders billiger bestellen, wenn man weiß, wie die heißen. Laut *Betonly *(s.o., #27) Nr. 61803. Der Schraubensatz ist ja meist wiederverwendbar.


----------



## eldinosaurier (7. August 2011)

ich war beim ausbau nicht so vorsichtig, deswegen hat die aluhülse aus der mitte leider ein paar kratzer, hab schon versucht es so zu feilen das es gut läuft, bin mir aber nicht sicher obs geht.. btw. muss ich das beim neuen einbau eigentlich fetten? 

das schraubenset ist diesmal leider ausverkauft, jetzt frag ich mich obs set für cube passt.. hab ein radon stage 7.0

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/a38802/lager-schraubensatz-hauptlager-i.html


----------



## Loxi (8. August 2011)

eldinosaurier schrieb:


> ich war beim ausbau nicht so vorsichtig, deswegen hat die aluhülse aus der mitte leider ein paar kratzer, hab schon versucht es so zu feilen das es gut läuft, bin mir aber nicht sicher obs geht.. btw. muss ich das beim neuen einbau eigentlich fetten?
> 
> das schraubenset ist diesmal leider ausverkauft, jetzt frag ich mich obs set für cube passt.. hab ein radon stage 7.0
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/a38802/lager-schraubensatz-hauptlager-i.html



Sieht aus als würde das passen. Besser zur Sicherheit bei einem H&S-Werkstatt-Menschen nachfragen?
Hab alles mit Fett eingeschmiert, kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Frodo07 (8. August 2011)

ich hab in jede ritze wo nur was reinging fett reingestopft. schaden tuts sicher ned. und wo fett da kein wasser^^


----------



## eldinosaurier (9. August 2011)

also das set für cube passt auch beim radon stage.. soviel ist sicher! werd mich dann mal sobald es ankommt an die montage trauen  

bin mir noch ein bisschen unsicher mit den lagern, wie stell ich am besten sicher das ich sie nicht zu weit einschlage, laut der zeichnung müssen sie ja genau 2,5mm im rahmen liegen von außen, richtig?, damit der silberne äußere ring noch platz findet?!


----------



## Frodo07 (9. August 2011)

gut schätzen...


----------



## Loxi (9. August 2011)

eldinosaurier schrieb:


> also das set für cube passt auch beim radon stage.. soviel ist sicher! werd mich dann mal sobald es ankommt an die montage trauen
> 
> bin mir noch ein bisschen unsicher mit den lagern, wie stell ich am besten sicher das ich sie nicht zu weit einschlage, laut der zeichnung müssen sie ja genau 2,5mm im rahmen liegen von außen, richtig?, damit der silberne äußere ring noch platz findet?!


 
"Einschlagen" ist ja auch das falsche Wort! Du presst sie mit der Gewindestange und passenden Unterlegscheiben rein. Besser eins nach dem anderen, obwohl theoretisch beide gleichzeitig möglich wären. Ist aber praktisch alles zu wackelig mit dem Geraffel. Und wenn du den silbernen Ring mit unterlegst, wird das Lager ja genau soweit reingepresst, wie es soll und nicht weiter 

Viel Glück wünsch ich! Hatte es auch erst schief und musste es nochmal raus und wieder reinpressen


----------



## eldinosaurier (10. September 2011)

bräuchte ne info wie der horst link hinten am stage hinterbau wieder richtig zusammengebaut wird?! hab mir die kombi mit unterlegscheibe schraube und dichtungsring nicht gemerkt.. könnte jemand von euch mal bei seinem rad schauen.. müsste man von oben sehen..


----------



## gUstavg4ns (21. September 2012)

hilfe! befasst sich noch jemand mit dem Thema?
ich wollte auch das (Haupt-)Schwingenlager an meinem ghost ASX5100 (Bj. 2007) wechseln, kämpfe aber auch noch mit dem Bolzen. Wir bekommen das Ding einfach nicht raus. Ist der einfach nur "gesteckt"? Oder weshalb  hat dieser Bolzen einen Innensechskant und in dieser Innensechskantvertiefung ein Torx-Aufnahme?? 
Grehen, klopfen, WD 40, ... ich hab keine Ahnung!

Bitte Hiiiilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuclearman (26. Mai 2013)

Betonly schrieb:


> Hi Frodo07,
> schau Dir die PDF im Anhang an. Ich habe mir damals die Mühe gemacht die Teile zu Zechnen.
> Wenn Du den Alu-Blo0zen in der Mitte weg lässt werden die Axial-Kräfte deine neuen Lager sehr schnell zerstören. Die hier eingesetzten Rillen-Kugellager sind Radiale Kräft ausgeleget.
> Ich hoffe Du kannst mir da folgen.
> ...


 

Hallo Betonly,
ich repariere gerade genau diese Stelle an meinem Cube. Super Sache Dein pdf, hätte aber noch die Frage ob Du Dich erinnerst an folgende Details:
-müssen die beinen neuen Lager beim Wiedereinbau bündig mit dem Rahmen abschliessen oder weiter rein ? Wenn ja wieviel ?
-die beiden Kunststoffscheiben mit Bund - muss der Bund jeweils nach aussen oder nach innen zeigen ?

DANKE für Eure Hilfe !


----------

